# Wireless led ("Led inalámbrico")



## jjra (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola a todos. He buscado circuitos variados, y he encontrado uno que enciende uno o varios led's, que se alimentan con una bobina que se puede poner a medio metro de la otra bobina, que emite el flujo magnetico que la otra recibe, y así, con un rollo de cable de 3 vueltas y 5 cm de diametro, puedes recibir señales que encienden el led, procedentes del circuito emisor. Os muestro el circuito, aunque habrá circuitos mejores, pero el mas simple que he encontrado ha sido este y funcionaba bien:






Ahora os comento alguna que otra duda que me surge: En el cuadro de abajo del diagrama dice que los transistores válidos son el BD137, BD139, BC639... Pero a no tengo de esos, tengo un BD135, que soporta menor voltaje, pero vale para este circuito?, si no vale, se podría adaptar para un transistor BD140, que es PNP, y es similar al 139, que soportan 100v? y si no, un 2n3055 (corriente de sobra y tamaño...)? 

Un cordial saludo y muchas gracias si me aclarais esa duda. En cuanto lo monte, os pondré un vídeo y fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Mirá , casi cualquier transistor puede funcionar ahí , incluidos los TIP.

El díodo tambié puede ser un rápido.

Lo que no te garantizo que funcione a medio metro 

Ponete a quemar transistores 

Saludos !


----------



## jjra (Ene 25, 2012)

o sea que no tiene por que ser un diodo rápido? Por que de diodos rapidos tampoco ando muy sobrado jeje. Valdría un BY299, tambien da corriente de sobra y mas.

Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta DOSMETROS.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Podria servir , buscate el que tenga el mas bajo FORWARD VOLTAGE DROP 

De nada che 

Saludos !


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 25, 2012)

yo hace bastantes años use un circuito similar a ese para un control remoto bidireccional que hicimos para una alarma de auto, debido a la poca tecnologia que teniamos en ese momento, la autonomia de la pila en el control remoto era de poco mas de 48 horas ( receptor constantemente funcionando ).
para no andar cambiando pilas a cada rato, usamos una celda plana de litio sacada de una bateria de celular, y un cargador de baterias sin contacto, realizado con osciladores de alta frecuencia y esas espiras.
entonces teniamos varios emisores dispersos bajo las mesas en donde se sabian dejar las llaves del vehiculo, y al dejar el control remoto encima de la mesa se cargaba automaticamente la pila del control.

en esa epoca, habiamos logrado sacarle a ese circuito menos de 1W, que es mas que suficiente para lo que necesitabamos ( cargar la pila de litio ), sin embargo, para entregar 1w a la pila, gastabamos mas de 15W en el emisor, por lo que pronto decidimos dejarlo de lado.


----------



## jjra (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola. He conseguido que funcione a la primera, cosa rara cuando hago algún circuito jeje. Pero yo decia medio metro, y lo que aguanta es 5 cm jeje. Tendría mas potencia (mas alcance) si hiciera la bobina primaria con mas diámetro?. Por lo demas, estoy contento, luego pondré un vídeo.

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

Mirá , por algo te dije que no creia medio metro. 

Eso se utiliza en algunos aparatos para cargar baterías "inalambricamente" , como te dice Marcelorenz.

Los implantes cocleares para sordera , justamente utilizan ese sistema y al mismo tiempo transmiten data y energía , tipo radio a galena.

Para mayores distancias fué el sueño de Tesla che !


Saludos !


----------



## jjra (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola. Ya os pongo el vídeo que he grabado esta tarde del circuito funcionando:





Por cierto, algo me dice que si hago la bobina de mas diámetro va a tener mas alcance, pero menos potencia.

Un saludo


----------



## rubenchaco (Dic 12, 2013)

El famoso aro de Hertz, en la epoca valvular eran muy utilizado para sintonizar el tanque de salida del tx, después van a seguir con el cohesor?. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

*Las luces en el suelo son alimentadas desde 50 metros de **distancia sin cables. *
*Experimento de Tesla en Colorado Springs*

Noticia del Century Magazine, junio de 1900, donde decía lo siguiente:
_"La fotografía muestra tres lámparas incandescentes ordinarias encendidas a plena potencia por corrientes inducidas en un bucle local que constaba de un solo cable formando un cuadrado de cincuenta metros de cada lado, lo que incluye las lámparas que está a una distancia de cien metros del circuito primario energizado por el oscilador"._

Fuente : 
http://axxon.com.ar/rev/192/c-192divulgacion.htm
http://www.moebius-bcn.com/?p=1802


.


----------



## rabinator (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola que tal, bueno arme el circuito como lo posteas y funciono perfecto.
Como podría aumentar su capacidad de corriente? Planeo colocarlo en un led propeller para transferir la energía de forma inalámbrica, no creo que el PIC + 8 Leds consuman mas de 200mA.
con solo cambiar el transistor puedo manejar mas corriente, o necesito hacer otro cambio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

Quizás aumentar el diámetro de las espiras y su cantidad . . . ; si buscás aqui en el Foro hay un ZVS que alguien hizo con una bobina grande.


----------



## rabinator (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, lo que hice fue hacerme dos bobinas con 14 vueltas y efectivamente, el alcance del dispositivo aumenta pero el voltaje que recibo en el receptor es casi siempre el mismo (lo probe con una bateria de 9v y con una fuente de 16v y obtengo practicamente el mismo voltaje)
Como podria solucionar eso para obtener mas voltaje en el receptor?
PD: De transistor use un bc548, sera este el problema?
Desde ya, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

Aumentá las espiras del receptor o hacele un doblador con díodos y capacitores


----------



## rabinator (Dic 16, 2013)

Aumente al doble las vueltas del receptor y sigue igual, creo que para solucionar mi problema deberia utilizar otro circuito pero de los que arme ninguno funciono( con 555 y mosfet) si alguno tiene otro circuito me gustaria armarlo para ver si me funciona 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

Probale al menos un duplicador


----------



## duile (Ene 8, 2014)

jjra dijo:


> Hola. He conseguido que funcione a la primera, cosa rara cuando hago algún circuito jeje. Pero yo decia medio metro, y lo que aguanta es 5 cm jeje. Tendría mas potencia (mas alcance) si hiciera la bobina primaria con mas diámetro?. Por lo demas, estoy contento, luego pondré un vídeo.
> 
> Salu2



Tengo una duda 
¿Supiste a que frecuencia oscilaba la bobina?
y ¿la tensión pico de salida?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 8, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.moebius-bcn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/luz.jpg
> 
> *Las luces en el suelo son alimentadas desde 50 metros de **distancia sin cables. *
> *Experimento de Tesla en Colorado Springs*
> ...




"El circuito primario de oscilador consumía 500 KW"


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 9, 2014)

Y....creían que es moco e pavo!!!


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 15, 2014)

Mirá, el circuito puede que ande bien a 20cm, si querés más distancia, tenés que agrandar la bobina del receptor. Si para 1m tenés una bobina de 100 vueltas, para 2m no necesitás una de 200, sino de 400.

El tema de transferir grandes potencias por medio de inducción magnética, es que la pérdida es ENORME, fijate lo que le pasó a Tesla, si no.

Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (May 21, 2014)

Buenos días.

Al tratarse de circuitos de RF, los dos circuitos, Emisor y Receptor tienen que estar sintonizados en la misma frecuencia, en ese estado es cuando se producirá la mayor transferencia de energía.

En cualquier caso hay que recordar la Ley del "Cuadrado Inverso"...

Para doblar la distancia hay que cuadruplicar la potencia.

Con los datos de la Bobina y el Condensador en paralelo, la frecuencia de resonancia es ~1,2Mhz

Seguramente si bajamos la frecuencia a ~200Khz podremos conseguir algo de mejora, para ello las Bobinas tendrían que tener ~20 espiras.


Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Midnight777 (May 24, 2015)

Les dejo estos minicircuitos que encontre, no se si ya lo subieron alguna vez, pero les cuento que lo arme pero no me funciono.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 3, 2015)

Yo arme el del post No 1 y funciono muy bien, aca el testimonio...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2015)

Con una sola espira me parece que no irá muy bien, yo pondría varias vueltas.
De paso pondría dos leds en antiparalelo para aprovechar los dos semiciclos.


----------



## santiagoalman (May 15, 2016)

Hola,

Hace un tiempo realice un receptor de un cargador inalambico siguiendo una guía de usuario de TI "SLUUA25C" con el integrado bq51051b. Este fue probado con el inductor IWAS-4832FF-50 de VISHAY.

La idea ahora seria diseñar el inductor.
Por lo que eh visto, la mayoría de los inductores comerciales son bifilares y rectangulares






Quisiera saber si me podrían pasar algún dato de donde puedo conseguir la información necesaria, ecuaciones para el diseño de estos inductores

Les agradezco de antemano.
Saludos


----------

